# iTunes script to find Album's Name with Artist + Song Name?



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

I have about 500 songs with the artist name and the song title... but not the album title. 

This makes searching for artwork incredibly time-consuming, as you can imagine.

I've tried Doug's CDDB Safari and eMusic Search scripts and Amazon.com's song title search function but I guess what I really need is a script that is a two-stepper; first step is to find a song or artist in a database and then filter the results by the artist or song. 

That would eliminate everyone except the song sung by the artist tagged in my iTunes (although the song may be more than a few albums (i.e. original album, "Greatest Hits", compilations, etc)).

I've even tried opening Gracenote in two browser windows - one open to the 'artist' search and the other to the 'track' search and just hoping that a proper hit happens on the first or so page of each so I can match a song and artist that way. 

But it's just as time-consuming and frustrating than just googling the song and artist and hoping the combination will result in a search hit that happens to contain an album title, too.

I'm trying MP3Rage's successor in a trial but it seems to do everything but this. Same with Jaikoz.

It seems such a weird thing not to have that I'm hoping it's just a case of me having a bad day and missing an obvious script or application.

Any advice?


----------



## bitshiftr (Nov 27, 2008)

You can batch edit them by hand, or I've recommended before auto tagging software via Winamp (if you have access to a PC) or alternatively Tag&Rename or CDDB-MP3-Tagger. Winamp is best in my experience for that stuff as it analyzes waveforms and compares to multiple databases, not just CDDB.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

Funny you should mention auto tagging software; I saw the FixTunes ad that was running just below the ehmac banner and tried it.

Good things: it seemed to find quite a lot of music. Bad things: it was trying to fix tags that I was perfectly happy with (i.e. I had all the info and artwork for it) and I couldn't seem to narrow the tagging choices down to one playlist or smartlist. And I sure as well didn't it to automatically retag over 10k of songs currently in my music folder.

It seemed to want to change tags for songs that appeared on European and Canadian small-labeled compilations and seemed to bypass album titles already in the tag (like suggesting individual albums of Akiko Yano when the tags clearly state all the songs are from the soundtrack of the animated film, "My Neighbors: The Yamadas").

Then, before I got a convincing good run with the app, the trial stopped - I think it hit about 20 accepted tags out of the 150 I manually went through of the +10k songs - and that was that.

I guess I just ran right into a Mac-deficient area again.

On the other hand, maybe this'll finally get me to just buy the damned Vista crap and bootcamp it (or VM it)... .


----------

